# Fibonacci Zahlen rekursiv



## clarabella (26. Okt 2018)

Hallo an alle, 

ich habe Probleme damit eine Prozedur zu schreiben, die sich rekursiv aufruft, um die Fibonacci Zahl zu berechnen.
Mir wird zwar die Zahl in der Konsole ausgegeben, jedoch in einer Art Endlosschleife (auch wenn es keine Schleife ist)
Google konnte wenig helfen, Suchfunktion in diesem Forum leider auch nicht.


```
int berechneFibonacciZahl (int n) {
    if (n <= 1)
  {
    return 1;
  } else {
    return berechneFibonacciZahl(n-1)+berechneFibonacciZahl(n-2);
  }
}
void draw() {
  println(berechneFibonacciZahl("hier trage ich die Zahl ein"));
}
```


Ich nutze die Anwendung Processing und habe deswegen keine Klassen oder main-methoden.


----------



## krgewb (26. Okt 2018)

Du schreibst

```
if (n <= 1)
{
    return 1;
}
```

Ich habe es damals so programmiert:

```
if(n == 0 || n == 1)
{
    return n;
}
```


----------



## mrBrown (26. Okt 2018)

An dem Code liegt das Ausgeben in der Schleife auf jeden Fall nicht, der ist richtig (bis auf die Frage, ob `f_0=0` oder `f_0=1`).


----------



## Robat (27. Okt 2018)

Versuch mal `noLoop()` in `setUp()` aufzurufen.


----------

